# Hot water supply to lavatory



## retire09 (Apr 26, 2010)

Is a hot water supply required to a lavatory in a public restroom?

I know the heat is limited to 120, but is hot water required?

Code section?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 26, 2010)

You don't mention which code, but 2009 IPC, Section 416.5 requires "Tempered" water, which by definition has a minimum temp of 85 degrees. 2006 IPC required the same.


----------



## retire09 (Apr 26, 2010)

We are on the 2006 UPC.


----------



## JBI (Apr 26, 2010)

*SECTION 607 HOT WATER SUPPLY SYSTEM*

*607.1 Where required.* In residential _occupancies_, _hot water_ shall be supplied to all plumbing fixtures and equipment utilized for bathing, washing, culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance. In nonresidential _occupancies_, _hot water_ shall be supplied for culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance purposes. *In nonresidential **occupancies*, _hot water_ or _tempered water_ *shall be supplied for* bathing and *washing purposes*. _Tempered water_ shall be supplied through a water temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 and shall limit the _tempered water_ to a maximum of 110ºF (43ºC). This provision shall not supersede the requirement for protective shower valves in accordance with Section 424.3. 

I'll go with 'Yes'.


----------



## retire09 (Apr 26, 2010)

Uniform Plumbing Code Requirement?


----------



## JBI (Apr 26, 2010)

2009 IPC requirement... going back, the first deviation from that text was in the 2000, but it was still required. Tell me where to find the UPC on-line and I'll take a look, but it should be near the same chapter number or the same chapter name...

*2000 IPC SECTION 607 HOT WATER SUPPLY SYSTEM *

*607.1 Where required. *

In occupied structures, hot water shall be supplied to all plumbing fixtures and equipment utilized for bathing, washing, culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance. *Tempered water shall be delivered from accessible hand–washing facilities.*

*Exception:*

In nonresidential occupancies, *hot water or tempered water shall be supplied for* bathing and *washing purposes*. This shall not apply to accessible hand washing facilities.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 26, 2010)

No John was also listing IPC.

I don't find anything in the 06 UPC that requires hot water, only the limitation of Section 413.1 that limits the MAX temp to 120 degrees.


----------



## FredK (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes.  Section 607.1 IPC.

.......hot water or tempered water shall be supplied for bathing and washing purposes.

Seems like washing would cover it.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 26, 2010)

THAT's one of the problems with the UPC.

I've noted that before and the folks at IAPMO tell me that it's up to the local health department to decide if hot water is requried.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Fred........the OP is under the 06 UPC.


----------



## JayHawkInspector (Apr 27, 2010)

Some information on this subject, most of the high & middle schools in El Paso, Texas at one time did not have any hot or tempered water in any of the children’s bathrooms but they had in the teacher’s bathrooms. They sure did put up a battle when they had to come into compliance. Anyways why do a bunch of kids need warm water.


----------



## FredK (Apr 27, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Fred........the OP is under the 06 UPC.


My bad.  Hey still a cert for that outfit.


----------

